# Trumark FS-1



## Morocoy (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey guys, so I thought that while I'm building my little beauty, in the meantime I'd buy a little slingshot to play with. I purchased the Trumark FS-1 folding slingshot off Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Trumark-Slingshots-FS-1-Folding-Slingshot/dp/B0001W0E7G/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i which I should get by next week. Now I know it's pretty cheap and probably not anywhere close to the performance of the one I am making, but has anyone come across this slingshot before? Can I expect it to be fairly accurate at 25 - 30ft? I would love to hear if you have any information, but if not I will be more than happy to write a review after a few weeks of testing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's just fine. The stock tubes on the F1 should be decent. You can also rig some flat bands on there and it will shoot great.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

The slingshot will last you a long time.

Change the tubes to get better performance.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's what I started with :thumbsup:


----------



## Morocoy (Jul 8, 2014)

I've had this slingshot for a week now and its going great so far. Any suggestions on types of bands I could try? Doesn't matter if its flat bands or tubes....I'm up for trying out either way once I can get them fitted.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I shot my fs-1 yesterday. Latex tubing from McMaster Carr I had laying around.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

The one I have keeps the dog busy at the lake. For some reason she like to chase the splash. It's a nice folder


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have had a TruMark FS-1 for over 20 years and have gone through many sets of tubes. The amber surgical tubing works great. I have also used many of the TB tubes - red, blue, green, black... and TB-Gold flats.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

this was one my first slingshots


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

My first slingshot was the Trumark WS-1 (back around 1966). It was a great slingshot! I still love to shoot them. Today I shoot the Trumark FS-1 because I find the "folding option" to be more convenient for 'carry'.

The FS-1 is one of my favorite shooters and I have found, after much experimentation, that medium weight latex tubing is the most accurate, as well as the most pleasant to shoot with a variety of ammo (steel, marbles, rocks).

I like to buy my tubing from Tex at http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/ His pure fresh dipped latex amber tubing works great for me and easily slips on the FS-1 with a little rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WS-1-now there's a classic!


----------



## Morocoy (Jul 8, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic thanks for your comments. The slingshot is going great! I will definitely attempt to purchase some of these bands from Tex.


----------

